# ?How Apply (L.O.B)Line Of Balance in Primavera - P6



## مريم سعد الدين (10 أكتوبر 2010)

?How Apply (L.O.B)Line Of Balance in Primavera - P6


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

it is technique not option, think of how to do it in Excel 1st, then implement in Primavera based on the relations of activities that you need to transfer the crew to next place.


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على إهتمامك أخى الجنزوري بس ياريت لو عندك حاجة بتشرح هذا الموضوع تبعتهانا وشكراً مرة تانية على الإهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (18 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعة الخير معقول محدش عنده شرح ال Line of Balance


----------



## magnum1272003 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

من هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t223523.html
لــــ م. رمزي نبيل

http://www.4shared.com/file/T1InkQZC/Line_Of_Balance.html


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

نحن دائما ننفرد بالحدث هيهي
اولا انا ارفقت ملف شرح كان عندي
ثانيا انا معجب بالموضوع اي فكرت قبل كده هل بريمافيرا ينفع نطبق LOB  دا في برامج بتنافس بريمافيرا بانفراد باعطاء الجراف اللي يوضح البداية وانتهاء فرق العمل 
انا حاولت في مشاريع عملتها وارفق الفكرة اللي عملتها بس عايز خبراء البلانينج مش يريمافيرا يفودونا ازاي ممكن دا يكون حقيقي على الورق عشان يطبق كما هو.
المشروع المرفق ل retaining wall for tunnel  قسمته ال اجزاء تخدم التنفيذ وقيمته بساعات العمل المطلوبة لانجاز اعتقد من القراءة الجدول هتفهمو اكثر من الشرح​بس المشكلة ان عندي جاب لبعض الفرق للشدات بدون عمل ودا معناه ان الفريق موجود بس مش مستخدم اعطوني بعض الافكار حاولت اجرب بعض السناريوها مثل زيادة مدة النشاط بتقليل عدد العماله الداخلة للفريق بس وجودته هيئاثر على المدة الزمنية.الكلية للمشروع


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

attached schedule and layout


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك شكراٍ جزيلاً أخى محمد الجنزورى على الإهتمام بالموضوع وديه عادتك دائماً
و أتمنى من الأخوة خبراء التخطيط يشاركوننا فى الموضوع لأنه موضوع يستحق الإهتمام
شكراً,,,,,,​


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت لو موجود عندك أخى الجنزورى شرح لباقى أساليب التخطيط ترفعه و لك الأجر عند الله
وشكراً على الإهتمام,,,,​


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ال lob من الأمور الهامة جدا التى يجب أن يكون المهندس على دراية بها .. أثناء عمل البرنامج الزمنى ..

أنتظروا منى ملف قوى جدا لشرحها بالتفصيل و عمل الحسابات اللازمة


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً يا مهندس مصطفى على تعاونك و ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الملف الذى وعدت ان أضعه بالمرفقات


----------



## everywhere (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذا الجهد


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

welcome, I want only DO3AA


----------



## Jamal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a_soliman (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (15 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراً لكل من ساهم بالرد في هذا الموضوع


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم على هذا الجهد الرائع​
​


----------

